

Why I won't be using Google in January - zoltar92
https://medium.com/p/2ed21cd86f4b

======
minimaxir
_Instead of taking a look into their OWN issues- they knock Rap Genius off the
front page.

cough cough did someone say censorship?_

What?

RG cheated. RG was punished for cheating. If everyone cheats, the system
breaks and that's bad for everyone.

------
lingben
Everyone is free to use whatever search engine they wish to use. Google isn't
forcing you to use them.

That being said, Google has pretty clear guidelines about what it will accept
and what will result in a penalty. RG knowingly broke google's rules. They got
penalized. That simple.

~~~
mempko
As the old saw goes, rules are meant to be broken. That simple.

------
FiddlerClamp
Is it okay for a site to use black-hat tactics to rise to the top because
they've got the 'best' content?

If they've got the best content, shouldn't it rise to the top organically? Or
is the argument that 'everyone else is doing it, so if we don't do it, our
organic rank will be jeopardized'?

------
notastartup
Are people from RG creating accounts on YC and trying to fight the after math
of a tsunami?

I'm not going to stop using Google because they caught someone red handed
cheating the system. This is crazy.

